# Alchi-Stein in Wotlk?



## dietmax (15. September 2008)

Hallo,

ich hätte die einfache Frage, ob es in Wotlk wohl wieder einen Alchmistenstein des .... geben wird oder einen anderen Ausrüstungsgegenstand, für den sich das Alchimistendasein lohnt.

LG


----------



## Fire bone (27. September 2008)

Warte es ab...


----------



## Barney Sr`ktar (28. September 2008)

Das hab ich mich auch gefragt, und bei WoWhead habe ich tatsächlich was gefunden:
Hasterating
Dodgerating
Critrating
Atackpower/ Spellpower wäre mir zwal lieber gewesen, aber besser als nichts ist es allemal^^.
Aber das coolste als Alchimist ist wohl die neue Passie Fertigkeit:
Mixology
Erhöht die Dauer und den Efekt von Elixiren und Flasks.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
teh Barney


----------



## BeekerLuxx (14. Oktober 2008)

Barney schrieb:


> Das hab ich mich auch gefragt, und bei WoWhead habe ich tatsächlich was gefunden:
> Hasterating
> Dodgerating
> Critrating
> ...



und hier noch mal auf deutsch: 

Quecksilbriger Alchemistenstein

Unzerstörbarer Alchemistenstein

Mächtiger Alchemistenstein


----------



## DaniL (29. Oktober 2008)

Die Mats sind ja diesmal sogar auf Kräuterkunde ausgelegt!


....und nicht immer diesen anderen dreck farmen -.-


----------



## Luzifeer (6. November 2008)

Hi

wollte mal Fragen lohnt es sich noch den Ruf bei den Shatar und der zerschm. Sonne für meinen Twink zu famen?
Oder werden die neuen Steinchen nicht als Voraussetzung haben, dass man die alten kann?

Achja noch eine weitere Frage. Ich bin ne Transe und würde gerne Elixiermeister werden. Muss ich nur das Gold zahlen oder muss ich trotzdem noch die Quest machen?

Danke schonmal im voraus


----------



## ulli1978 (17. November 2008)

hi,
also wenn ich das oben so richtig sehe it das keine erweitrung sondern ein komplett neuer stein. Da wenn ich das noch richtig im Kopf habe der alchi stein des Erlösers 63 Zaubermacht hat. Wäre ja blödsinn eine Erweitrung zu machen und weniger ZM drauf zu haben'?
Weiss man denn schon wo man das rezept bekommt? gibts den ne guide wo man die kompletten rezepte für alchie sehen kann?


----------



## Saint123 (17. November 2008)

mit dem alchiskill 400 kann man 3 alchisteine beim lehrer lernen , brauchen lvl 75 und skill 400

es gibt:
-   +100 Angriffskraft und +50 critwertung
-   +65 Zaubermacht und +50 Tempowertung
-   +50 oder 100 Ausweichwertung weiß es grad nich 

und natürlich habe alle noch den effekt mit den heil und manatränken

mats sind relativ easy zu beschaffen

mfg


----------



## ulli1978 (17. November 2008)

Saint123 schrieb:


> mit dem alchiskill 400 kann man 3 alchisteine beim lehrer lernen , brauchen lvl 75 und skill 400
> 
> es gibt:
> -   +100 Angriffskraft und +50 critwertung
> ...



Danke dir weist du auch ob dieser erweiterbar ist ??


----------



## Saint123 (18. November 2008)

ich hab bis jetzt nichts gefunden ob man die steine erweitern kann. vllt. kommt ja noch was per patch nach mal sehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Golfyarmani (18. November 2008)

Und man könnte doch den alter von der Insel und den neuen zusammen tragen oder?
ich denke mal nicht, das sich dann der Tränkeeffekt stäckt.


----------



## Jôys (19. November 2008)

Saint123 schrieb:


> mit dem alchiskill 400 kann man 3 alchisteine beim lehrer lernen , brauchen lvl 75 und skill 400
> 
> es gibt:
> -   +100 Angriffskraft und +50 critwertung
> ...



Also ich bin jetzt skill 450 und der eine Alchistein hat 100%ig nur 59 Zaubermacht.
Was jetzt auch recht cool ist, der Transmutations Cd scheint weggefallen zu sein.
Hab allein gestern ~50 meta Steine hergestellt.


----------



## Sch1llman (19. November 2008)

Jôys schrieb:


> Was jetzt auch recht cool ist, der Transmutations Cd scheint weggefallen zu sein.
> Hab allein gestern ~50 meta Steine hergestellt.



für alle (also auch die alten) sachen? hab jetzt keine lust, das auszuprobieren^^
dann würde es sich vermutlich ordentlich lohnen, auf trans meister zu gehen...


----------



## grandmastr (24. November 2008)

man braucht definitiv keine alten Steine dafür, hab bisher keinen hergestellt mit meinem Druiden (vergessen) und mir jetzt den Tankstein und den dmgstein gemacht. Mats sind ja recht fix gefarmt (ok angeln muss man für den Tankstein hoch haben)...frostlotus dropt ja als würds kein morgen mehr geben


----------



## ulli1978 (24. November 2008)

hmm mal ne frage bin meister der tränke, kann ichden umskillen auf trans oder geht das nicht? Da wie ich hier so lese das wohl mehr bringt,


----------



## grandmastr (24. November 2008)

geht, aber frag mich nicht wo. Glaub du kannst des aber in shattrath beim alchilabor im unteren viertel verlernen


----------



## Liax (24. November 2008)

1. es gibt neue alchi steine und diese sind keine erweiterung der alten steine sondern eigenständig
2. der cooldown auf transen ist nur von den metasteinen entfernt worden
3. spezialisierungen kann man dort verlernen wo man sie gelernt hat....kostet aber bei jedem verlernen gold....die neue spezialisierung kann man dann ohne quest bei dem entsprechenden lehrer lernen...ohne gold

viel spass


----------



## DaniL (26. November 2008)

Es gibts aber noch keine epischen Alchi Steine oder?

Hab bis jetz auch nur den mit Zaubermacht + Haste ...

vielleicht kommen da ja dann noch paar epische dazu! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimeroth (14. Mai 2009)

Jajaja, Thread-Nekromantismuss, ich weiss. Da diese Frage aber immer noch aktuell ist:

Ist mittlerweile etwas bekannt, ob die blauen Alchitrinkets in Naher Zukunft aufgewertet werden können? Eventuell wieder über eine
neue Fraktion? Oder gar als Rezept-Drop? Ich hab bisher leider noch nichts darüber vernommen, kann mir aber auch nicht
vorstellen, daß man die Steine NICHT aufwerten kann....

Gruß,
Nim


----------



## Hairman (14. Mai 2009)

Im derzeitig bekannten Content gibt es keine Möglichkeit zur Aufwertung.
Es ist allerdings wahrscheinlich (vorsicht, persönliche Meinung!), dass zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt neue Trinkets eingefügt werden.
Wer weiß, vielleicht parallel zu 2.4 (SW) dann mit 3.4?

Auf jeden Fall bis jetzt ein klaren Nein.
Lass den Thread nochmal ein halbes Jahr schlafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aerv (14. Mai 2009)

Hairman schrieb:


> Es ist allerdings wahrscheinlich (vorsicht, persönliche Meinung!), dass zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt neue Trinkets eingefügt werden.


nein ist es nicht !


----------



## Dagonzo (14. Mai 2009)

Nimeroth schrieb:


> Jajaja, Thread-Nekromantismuss, ich weiss. Da diese Frage aber immer noch aktuell ist:
> 
> Ist mittlerweile etwas bekannt, ob die blauen Alchitrinkets in Naher Zukunft aufgewertet werden können? Eventuell wieder über eine
> neue Fraktion? Oder gar als Rezept-Drop? Ich hab bisher leider noch nichts darüber vernommen, kann mir aber auch nicht
> ...


Nein bisher ist nichts bekannt. Eventuell noch zum Endcontent bei WotLK, so wie es bei BC auch schon war. Könnte ich mir jedenfalls vorstellen, denn es gibt ja noch nichts was eine Fertigkeit von 450 erfordert.




Aerv schrieb:


> nein ist es nicht !


Aha und gibt es auch eine Begründung?


----------



## Xelyna (14. Mai 2009)

Ich hoffe auch inständig dass es was schönes geben wird, das man auch wirklich verwenden kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich für meinen Teil benutze momentan lieber Manareg Trinkets - die bringen mir infight irgendwie mehr als einmal ein wenig mehr Mana durch 'nen Pot und ein wenig Haste :<


----------



## Aerv (15. Mai 2009)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Aha und gibt es auch eine Begründung?


weil das blizzards neu WotLk Politik ist. es wurden bei keinem Beruf neue BOP Rezepte eingeführt (nur wenn der beruf benachteilig war wurde es ausgeglichen z.B. schneidergarn, ingi ...), aber mit ulduar kamen z.B. nur Rezepte für BOE Items. es soll einfach sicherstellen, dass es keinen must have beruf gibt wie früher, als fast jeder stoffi schneider war und später alle heiler alchis und dann zum schluss alle lederer.
folglich ist es sehr unwahrscheinlich, dass sie einen neuen stein bringen, ausser sie geben allen berufen was, bezweifle ich aber.


----------



## Redday (19. August 2009)

also so ein epischer alchistein wär schon fein. hätten sie mit dem kollosseum, wo jetzt trinkets mit 150 ZM droppen, ruhig einführen können. mit den blauen kann man ja jetzt kaum mehr etwas anfangen. ist doch ziemlich schade, dass man diese alchi-eigenheit nicht mehr nutzen kann. wenigstens 120 ZM und 80 Haste müssten schon drinnen sein. in BC waren die alchisteine sogar die besten trinkets ingame für nicht-endgame-raider. hab damals extra dafür alchi geskillt.


----------



## Mosaik (21. August 2009)

also ich finde eines wird ziemlich deutlich was item crafting angeht...atm stinken wir ganz schön ab

ok können neue epic gems, ABER es gib ne haufen neuer Rezepte, da hätte man auch gut ein Alchi Rezept droppen lassen können in dem man dann die neuen Kugeln verbaut...naja mal abwarten


----------

